# collinite 476 on wheels?



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

The title is my question. Can 476 be used on wheels? Just thinking about the great durability you see. Anyone tried?

Regards

Ben


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Trying it at the moment.....but only applied it 2 days ago and wheels havent been on since haha! Got 2 coats on it to see what its like.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Mini 360 said:


> Trying it at the moment.....but only applied it 2 days ago and wheels havent been on since haha! Got 2 coats on it to see what its like.


good luck will be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## mike_shrops (Oct 27, 2007)

I've used on my wheels before and it lasted pretty well - I used it last winter after I had my wheels refurbed and it survived the winter and made it a lot easier to keep the wheels clean. Well worth a go and saves having to buy a dedicated wheel sealent.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

It will last at least 4 months, if not more so it is more that suited for use on wheels. I find there are easier products to apply and remove on wheels but 476s is not difficult and has good durability.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

I use only that after using bilberry, it last really well and make it easier to clean.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Clean and clayed my wheels. Two coats of poorboy's wheel sealant and three coats of collinite 476s. Don't need to use wheel cleaner - the dirt just slips off with an ordinary hosepipe!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

stealthwolf said:


> Clean and clayed my wheels. Two coats of poorboy's wheel sealant and three coats of collinite 476s. Don't need to use wheel cleaner - the dirt just slips off with an ordinary hosepipe!


You are just wasting your time and product with 3 coats of 476. You will not get more than 2 coats of wax on any surface. You are just pushing wax about and removing some of the second coat.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Colly 476 is really good on wheels, give them a good polish as you would paintwork and then a couple of coats of Colly. As GSVHammer says above, more than 2 coats is probably overkill since you are not strictly adding more wax. 

Its not like painting a door in the house where the coats build up the more you put on.
The second coat of Colly just makes sure that you don't miss any bits from applying the first coat. 

If you have Collinite 845 Insulator Wax, IMO that is a lot easier to put on wheels, especially if you have an intricate design, the liquid wax is easier to work with a pad in hard to get places and the longevity is not that far behind 476. I have had mine coated with 845 over the winter and the crap still blows away with the PW even after 3 months.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> You are just wasting your time and product with 3 coats of 476. You will not get more than 2 coats of wax on any surface. You are just pushing wax about and removing some of the second coat.


It works and I'm happy with it. Has lasted me almost a year with no wheel cleaners needed.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

stealthwolf said:


> It works and I'm happy with it. Has lasted me almost a year with no wheel cleaners needed.


next time you do 4 wheels, try this:

1 wheel no 476,
2nd wheel , 1 coat of 476
3rd wheel, 2 coats of 476
4th wheel, 3 coats of 476.

then you can see what the results are to see if you're wasting time/ product.

sound good???


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

used colly 915 and ran a test against poorboys. needless to say both lasted well for a month which i was happy with.

since then I've been using g-techniq c5 and it really is night and day. well worth the extra effort. :thumb:


----------



## weewizard69 (Jan 9, 2007)

colly 476


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

weewizard69 said:


> colly 476


and that means...................?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Put 476 on my wee bro's wheels about 2 months ago and it's till going strong. All it needs is a blast with the PW, a quick wipe at worst


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> Put 476 on my wee bro's wheels about 2 months ago and it's till going strong. All it needs is a blast with the PW, a quick wipe at worst


Same here Im finding. Been on for a while now and dirt justs blasts off with the PW. Makes my life so much easier as if my wheels get dirty and wont shift easy....I HAVE to fully detail them :lol:


----------



## Chubsley (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm getting my wheels refurbed next week, should I seal them with somethig before I put 476 on? I just bought fk1000p as well


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Chubsley said:


> I'm getting my wheels refurbed next week, should I seal them with somethig before I put 476 on? I just bought fk1000p as well


If you use fk1000p on them you will get more or less the same result as the colly. :thumb:


----------



## Chubsley (Feb 11, 2010)

I take it you just use fk just the same

rub on with foam applicator, leave for half hour then buff up and repeat? How long would you leave the wheels off the car?


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Chubsley said:


> I take it you just use fk just the same
> 
> rub on with foam applicator, leave for half hour then buff up and repeat? How long would you leave the wheels off the car?


After you have buffed off you can stick them on straight away as the deed is done. :thumb:


----------



## Chubsley (Feb 11, 2010)

Mini 360 said:


> After you have buffed off you can stick them on straight away as the deed is done. :thumb:


Cool just I see people on here saying they leave them in the garage for a few days to "cure". Just it's bad enough that I'm trying to find a loan of 4 wheels for a week never mind longer


----------



## gavinwallbank (Mar 12, 2010)

Just put two coats of 476s super double coat on my wheels and they are now back on and looking great. I wanted something with really good durability and this wax does just that. Will be interesting to see how long it lasts on wheels too.


----------



## Fr3n2y (Apr 21, 2010)

Is 476 safe with powdercoated wheels?

Mine are red and they look dull after a couple of days, will the wax keep them bright and easier to clean without affecting the finish?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Ben1142 said:


> The title is my question. Can 476 be used on wheels? Just thinking about the great durability you see. Anyone tried?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ben


yes:thumb: collinite is awesome on wheels, it makes them much easier to keep clean and they stay cleaner for longer imo.


----------



## kennethsross (Jun 19, 2008)

Scotty Pro said:


> If you have Collinite 845 Insulator Wax, IMO that is a lot easier to put on wheels, especially if you have an intricate design, the liquid wax is easier to work with a pad in hard to get places and the longevity is not that far behind 476. I have had mine coated with 845 over the winter and the crap still blows away with the PW even after 3 months.


:thumb: Add my vote for 845 on wheels if you don't have time to take them off the car - in fact, just put some on the wife's 2007 Focus Ghia this afternoon!

(That was with the time I had left after installing her Parrot CK3100 - Santa brought her it, but never did send an elf to do the install - Even old St. Nick's customer service is slipping! )


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I didn't have much joy with 476 on my wheels (I was thinking perhaps the heat was affecting it) so I bought some very berry wheel sealant from Autobrite and that seems better. I may have to give Colly another go on my wheels as I use it exclusively on my paintwork.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Fr3n2y said:


> Is 476 safe with powdercoated wheels?
> 
> Mine are red and they look dull after a couple of days, will the wax keep them bright and easier to clean without affecting the finish?


I use it on mine but mine are silver. 
Have yours been laquered? shouldnt really go dull. Its the laquer finish that gives mine the gloss.


----------

